# Another rule question. (balls touching each other)



## vkurup (May 22, 2012)

During the round last week, two guys from my group hit their second shot to just off the fairway.  When they reached the scene, they realised that both balls were sitting pretty snug and kissing each other. There was no one one could take his third shot without touching/hitting/moving the other ball. 


Since it was a social game, one of them picked his up while the other made his stroke.  He then replaced it to its original position and took his third. 


What should have been the correct way to deal with such a situation


----------



## bladeplayer (May 22, 2012)

Mark the position of the  ball been lifted , what ever ya do DONT clean it , then replace it (place)  & play the shot ..


----------



## bobmac (May 22, 2012)

Yeup.
Mark where it is, lift it, (you can't clean it) and replace it when it's your turn.

Finished, done and dusted, sorted, answered.
Cue rules experts


----------



## bladeplayer (May 22, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Yeup.
Mark where it is, lift it, (you can't clean it) and replace it when it's your turn.
		
Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## bobmac (May 22, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Snap
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I was looking for the Meerkat simples picture


----------



## Lump (May 22, 2012)

Is there not something in there too about recreating the lie too?
If the person with the ball furtherst away takes a bleeding great divot, the second player would get a much better lie.


----------



## vkurup (May 22, 2012)

Lump said:



			Is there not something in there too about recreating the lie too?
If the person with the ball furtherst away takes a bleeding great divot, the second player would get a much better lie.
		
Click to expand...

At our skill level, it did not matter... but I think it is a valid point..


----------



## bladeplayer (May 22, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Apologies, I was looking for the Meerkat simples picture

View attachment 1714

Click to expand...

no need .. same Exact time of posting Bob , we are both good & quick or equaly slow as eck ... probably equaly slow ha


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2012)

there is no way of recreating the lie if the origional balls were in a divot. then player 1 hits his shot and takes a bigger divot with his wedge. how can player 2 replace his ball in the same origional position?


----------



## bobmac (May 22, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			there is no way of recreating the lie if the origional balls were in a divot. then player 1 hits his shot and takes a bigger divot with his wedge. how can player 2 replace his ball in the same origional position?
		
Click to expand...

If you cant re-create the lie then common sense prevails...replace the second ball on the nearest similar lie to the original lie, not nearer the hole


----------



## DaveM (May 22, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			there is no way of recreating the lie if the original balls were in a divot. then player 1 hits his shot and takes a bigger divot with his wedge. how can player 2 replace his ball in the same original position?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure without checking. But I think it says. "Or as near as possible", You could also go and replace the divot and reconstruct the original lie?


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Not sure without checking. But I think it says. "Or as near as possible", You could also go and replace the divot and reconstruct the original lie?
		
Click to expand...


two balls already resting in a divot, then the first player takes a mahoosive divot with his wedge and leaves it virtualy impossible to recreate the first lie.


its a tricky one but im sure it doesnt come up all that often. ill not lose sleep over it. lol


----------



## duncan mackie (May 22, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			two balls already resting in a divot, then the first player takes a mahoosive divot with his wedge and leaves it virtualy impossible to recreate the first lie.


its a tricky one but im sure it doesnt come up all that often. ill not lose sleep over it. lol
		
Click to expand...

doesn't even need common sense  - the rules are very clear that if the lie is altered " the ball must be placed in the nearest lie most similar to the original lie that is not more than one club-length from the original lie, not nearer the hole and not in a hazard "  if the ball was origionally in a water hazard then as above but in the hazard, in a bunker you recreate the lie as best you can.

in the particula example here you would look for a similar divot, or similar lie - the player playing second may well get lucky!


----------

